

Real Artists Ship [teesprint shirt] - socmoth
http://teespring.com/realartistsship

======
t0
Why is the price so high and where is the money going?

<http://teespring.com/realartistsshipnoprofit>

~~~
stevewillows
The cost of that shirt screened is still $6 cheaper than the same shirt blank
retail.

------
molsongolden
I couldn't back my way out when I accidentally ended up in the T-shirt editor.

I would really like to use that reservation/tipping point setup for a totally
different project without the t-shirt editor. Does anyone have ideas for a
starting point?

